# Moebius Mark VII Viper - Very Nice, but what is this?



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Just received the Moebius Mark VII Viper kit and once again I must say I am impressed with the quality of the kit. Very nice. 

But I did have a near scare when I saw this.










At first I thought it was a broken part celophene taped to the cardboard case there (only one side had it), and then sealed and packaged. I quickly took them out of their plastic bag and heaved a sigh of relief to see everything was intact.

That left me with one question. That part that was celophene taped to the cardboard (small piece seen in the below image), where does it go? I quickly glanced through the instruction sheet and didn't see anything resembling it.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I did'nt see this in my kit and I always shake the bag to be sure all parts are out. It may just be a piece of sprue.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I got the same exact thing on mine, as well. Weird.

Sean


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Looks like a sprue gate (excess plastic designed to make sure the plastic makes it into all the nooks and crannies..............)

Gene


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

From other reviews I've seen it seems Moebius have protected the delicate wingtips with card taped around the ends...the fact that you got a stray piece of sprue attached is an added bonus


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

OMG! 
You got the highly sought after and much anticipated "Wierd piece of sprue thingy" chase kit everyone is clamoring after!

Put it back in the box, do NOT attempt to build it, and sit on it for a few years! VALUE will increase!

Sorry, hadda do it! LOL

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got a rock.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

HAHAHA .. after careful scrutiny of that piece and careful consideration from feedbacks here ..................... OMG, it is a piece of spruce. Never seen a spruce "protected" in that manner before. 

OK, I was owned there.

I really like the Mark VII. She seem more of a complete kit than the Mark II, except for the cockpit tub which looks too plain (reminds me of Revellogram's Mark I cockpit). Got Paragrafix's PE set to fix that


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ryoga said:


> HAHAHA .. after careful scrutiny of that piece and careful consideration from feedbacks here ..................... OMG, it is a piece of *spruce*.


It's WOOD? I thought it was plastic!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok..I get it. You can use the extra piece to "*SPRUCE*" up that barren cockpit the kit comes with! hehehe


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Drat! My copy didn't have one


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

John P said:


> It's WOOD? I thought it was plastic!


Wow! I remember how many people on these boards freaked out over Pegasus Models using ABS for their kits. Wait'll these same folks find out that their Testors plastic cement won't work on _this_ one! :tongue:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

oops .... my bad. Its sprues .....


----------

